# small reels???



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

have been looking at some 1000 size reels and don't have unlimited finances. picked up a small Tica today and it feels smooth in the shop but have no idea how it goes after a bit of time in the back of the kayak. I liked the little 2000 Penn captiva with no reverse wind but it busted its bail arm spring. have a small 1500 Abu but it is fairly rough in the drag. there are a bunch of 2500s about but I want a small unit for flicking plastics and small lures to match with my finesse bream rod. any comments or ideas???

Moruya John


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Haven't had any experience with the Tica's John. What's your budget? It'll help others suggest reels for you.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

the Tica was only $80 but "felt" better than that... budget is limited as I am beginning to get my wife out fishing with me and I need to get her a flick stick instead of the heavy, older style bait rod she is using...


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

I have a Shimano Sedona 1500 that I use and am pretty happy with. Got it after others on this forum spoke highly of the Sedona and our local Big W had them out for $58 (I think they still do for the old model). The new model looks pretty good - with improved braid friendly bail arm - around $90 I think.


----------



## cummins (Jul 7, 2008)

i have a silstar with 10 years warranty, its a 2 ball bearungs (very very high quilty but) the centra ct -600 it was 43 it shold have been 35 but thats what u get buying it a a shop not internet(shipping made up tho) its a nice real u might like it


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi ya John316
I have a Shimano Sienna 2500 FB 3 bearings price $69.00 with 10lb nilton braid havn't as yet used it due to our lousy weather looks and feels like a decent reel.Any comments on this model reel would be great.


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

I am looking at one for my son, he won a reasonable anaconda rod last christmas, and I am sick of him using my good reel!

I am looking at either the Sienna, or Shakespeare k2 extreme, both around $60-70 mark from Mo Tackle. I particularly like the look of the shakespeare, but I am having trouble finding any reviews of it.


----------



## Beer (Feb 24, 2008)

Can't fault the Shimano Sedona's. 4 ball bearings (but good ones), I think BCF does em for around the $100 mark. A little TLC will see these reels last for years and years.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Shimano Seido 1000 - $135, Daiwa Proshooter 1500 - $90

Cant fault both, especially the Proshooter.


----------



## giffu (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi john316

I'm in the same bracket of low budget, so got myself a shimano seinna 1000 about 12 months ago (cost $60) and honestly I can not fault it. Used mainly for bass,bream and flathead but have spun salmon of the beach no problem at all. They hold about 100m of 4 pound braid (just).


----------



## moolooman (Jul 31, 2008)

_*You can't beat getting a reel for free*_....I got an Okuma Aquios 30 for subscribing to Fishing World (valued at $79) and teamed it up with a Shimano (Ian Miller) 2-4 kg 7 foot finesse rod. Loaded the reel with 3kg Crystal Fireline and this setup is super deadly on big bream (with light fluro leader). The reel handles braid really well, has been dunked and worked hard on up to 1kg bream, flathead and trev's.

I know that only a few issues ago, Fishing World were offering a free reel for 1 years subscription, which seemed to be a good 1000 series Okuma reel

Cheers
Steve


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

have read all the posts with interest and then went out and did my own thing!! I prefer to spend my money at a local tackle shop and often find better gear cheaper than Kmart and had a good look through their range but latter was in Kmart looking for something else and they had a 1500 shimano symetre reduced $60 to clear the last of their pre-Christmas order. Now to load it up and go out and get it wet... What really swung me was that the reverse lever ion the Tica is on the end of the reel and would be subject to damage while sitting in the rod holder while the lever on the shimano is close to the spool and protected from being bumped.

Thanks, John


----------



## stonecold (Nov 5, 2006)

Mate you wont be dissapointed with the Symetre 1500. I got one for the young bloke about 4 yrs ago and I find myself grabbing it alot of the time because its just nice to use. He's caught everything from lizzards to striped tuna on the thing and it still smooth as. 8)


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Mate I love the little Sienna and Sedona's. They stand up pretty well (for what they are) in the yak and are easy enough to maintain yourself with a small screwdriver, some inox and reel grease.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## seasquarie (Sep 25, 2008)

Holy crap! :shock: Symetre for $60. That's friggin amazing. Would have sold a kidney and got a couple at that price! 
You lucky bugger - I love 'em!


----------



## lukec (Apr 16, 2008)

Sedona all the way! $90 and mine hasn't missed a beat in 7 years. Still like new and cops a hiding!


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

seasquarie said:


> Holy crap! :shock: Symetre for $60. That's friggin amazing. Would have sold a kidney and got a couple at that price!
> You lucky bugger - I love 'em!


sorry... not $60- reduced BY $60-

John


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

john316 said:


> seasquarie said:
> 
> 
> > Holy crap! :shock: Symetre for $60. That's friggin amazing. Would have sold a kidney and got a couple at that price!
> ...


There is the same in my local Kmart, reduced by 60 to make it $100, I thought that price was still to high so I didn't buy one but they look alright considering you get a spare alloy spool also ;-)

Cheers


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

I am also in the market (Shhhhh dont say it load the misses is in he other room) for a 1000 size reel. I have a TX1000 Shimano over 15years old, copped a flogging and still as smooth as the day I got it, would love another. Went to my local FS but he does not carry shimano, not sure what/where to get.


----------



## basschaser (Jan 30, 2009)

i have a seinna, think it is a 1500 and it is a pleasure to use, oh so nice... most of the cheaper reels only have plasticy spools, at least the seinna has got a metal spool, and is still a cheeper reel, i have only used it for walking the banks of a river so far, chasing rainbows. the only problem i have is that it only has one spool. hence it is now my trout stream rod. as i cant be bothered changing off the 4lb line. and if i do i will only have to re-spool it up again, although i am sure you can get another spare spool orded in... 
gotta love those little rods and reels...


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

The Sienna arrived yesterday, looks good, spoll is very shallow though compared to my other 1000 reel, will probably only hold 2/3rds the line.


----------



## lovefishin (Sep 8, 2008)

bungy said:


> Hi ya John316
> I have a Shimano Sienna 2500 FB 3 bearings price $69.00 with 10lb nilton braid havn't as yet used it due to our lousy weather looks and feels like a decent reel.Any comments on this model reel would be great.


I also have this exact reel. Mate great little reel. Its spoled with 8lb braid. I have pretty much always used bait casters but since getting into sp for bream and flattys, i purchased the sienna 2500 fb and have it set up with a wilson lcs light snappa 7' rod. It has a pretty soft tip and compliments the reel very nicely. Its a pretty good outfit and have caught some really nice fish with it. Think it cost around $180 with the line.

Cheers Ben.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Feral said:


> The Sienna arrived yesterday, looks good, spoll is very shallow though compared to my other 1000 reel, will probably only hold 2/3rds the line.


So what reel did you end up with and how much line/weight did you get on Feral?
Have you tried it yet? Hmmmmmmmm ;-)


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

John - Pfluegger Trion 1000. Cost $80 bucks 3 years ago and has been dunked multiple times in salt and fresh. Bombproof!


----------



## hoodlum (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi John I have a couple of 2000's I use a daiwa airity in fresh water and pen applause 1500 (retired).

But now i use a ryobi vertigo 2000. full jap reel and can get for around $126.00 on ebay. But it is a jap reel remember.
excellent results and feel so far. worth the extra 30.00 as it is a jap made reel imho.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/RYOBI-VERTIGO-20 ... 634.c0.m14


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

ELM said:


> Feral said:
> 
> 
> > The Sienna arrived yesterday, looks good, spoll is very shallow though compared to my other 1000 reel, will probably only hold 2/3rds the line.
> ...


Got the Sienna 1000, but this one is for my son - his birthday next week, so it and a spool of mojiko braid are waiting in the shed for the big day! He is big enough to put his own line on these days! Its a 300m spool of braid, so what goes on will only be a guestimate, its not going to take anything like the whole spool!


----------



## radar (Nov 4, 2007)

hoodlum said:


> Hi John I have a couple of 2000's I use a daiwa airity in fresh water and pen applause 1500 (retired).
> 
> But now i use a ryobi vertigo 2000. full jap reel and can get for around $126.00 on ebay. But it is a jap reel remember.
> excellent results and feel so far. worth the extra 30.00 as it is a jap made reel imho.
> ...


 Mate , i have used a excia (ryobi) 1000 , for the last 5 poss 6 years ,from bream to 3kg sambos and still is one of my favourite reels to use.People may laugh but don't underestimate ryobi


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

the symetre I bought came withtwo spools so one was loaded with 4lb braid, my usual, and the other with 10lb. I took the spool with the 10lb and took the reel out for its maiden run. I was hunting snapper but they didn't come out to play but I am verrry happy with the feel of the reel and can't wait to give it a good workout with something that will give it a good test...
John


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

I finally got to give the symetre a workout on Sunday afternoon. caught a few but the test came from a PB flattie - 78cm but it was also in absolutely prime condition. Very deep through the body and quite heavy. The drag was beautiful and got a real going over as the flattie just ploughed away and took about 6 minutes before I even saw it - and then it dived again. Just love light tackle fishing...

John


----------



## seasquarie (Sep 25, 2008)

toldyas, toldyas, toldyas!  .
Love the symetre and well done on a very noice flatlad. Photo's? Released?


----------



## BillyConnolly (Nov 9, 2008)

Does anyone have an opinion on the Daiwa Exeler's 1500? On sale at Mo's for $99


----------

